# Dashboard too shiny! reflects sunlight which blinds while driving.



## PlugSocket (Sep 18, 2012)

I used Meguiars Ultimate Protectant Dash & Trim Restorer on all my interior. It worked amazing, took away the horrible white marks crappy valeters left behind and made the interior look brand new.

But when the sun comes out (not a lot in Glasgow) The dash reflects the sunlight really badly, if its really bright outside then it becomes a bit of a hazard for sight. In hindsight I probably used too much, but not any amount you would consider "too much".

How can I go about taking the shine away, but keeping the ultra clean look the product gave me? Thanks


----------



## truckdriver331 (Jun 5, 2010)

I use Meguiars products all the time for a nice clean natural look I use Natural Shine Protectant. It has brought my 04 plate Kia Sorento dash up very nice


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Autosmart Finish diluted 1:1 is one of the products that will dress the dash of your rig with a matt finish.
Spray it on a MF cloth,wipe onto the dash, buff off with clean MF cloth. Job done!


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

If you can't remove the shine a pair of polarised sunglasses will hide the reflections and let you see the road. :thumb:


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Try pink sheen from autobrite. Gives a nice natural finish

Should be able to clean the old one off with some Fab too


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Strongey said:


> Try pink sheen from autobrite. Gives a nice natural finish
> 
> Should be able to clean the old one off with some Fab too


Plus 1 for the pink sheen it's amazing stuff. Cleaned the interiors of both my cars recently. Used this and they look as good as new.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

majcas84 said:


> If you can't remove the shine a pair of polarised sunglasses will hide the reflections and let you see the road. :thumb:


Those too. I thought the whole polarised thing was a fad until the wife bought me a new set if RB aviators...polarised lenses rock. The world looks so different through them!


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

Einszett matt dash is the best I've seen, lovely matte finish


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Firstly I would redo the interior with an APC to get it all nice and clean. You do not need to use a dressing but you could retry the Megs but use far less product or I really like the Gtech C6 Matte Finish, as the name suggests it is not a glossy product. Possibly a tad less gloss than the Poorboys but with the added advantage of being much more durable.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> Firstly I would redo the interior with an APC to get it all nice and clean. You do not need to use a dressing but you could retry the Megs but use far less product or I really like the Gtech C6 Matte Finish, as the name suggests it is not a glossy product. Possibly a tad less gloss than the Poorboys but with the added advantage of being much more durable.


Exactly what I was about to reply with :thumb:


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Iam using AG vinyl and rubber cleaner on the dash, spray on\off for satin finish, leave on longer for a glossy finish.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Clean with some APC and dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing or Espuma Dasheen :thumb:


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Clean with some OPC ( optimum powerclean ) and dress with'' Jeffs werkstatt satin prot


----------



## PlugSocket (Sep 18, 2012)

Many thanks for the advice everyone. Very much appreciated! Plan to take action soon and I might get some before and after pictures put up.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

just put the espuma Dasheen on the top, it will clean to some extent, and leave a nice semi matt finish, nice perfume too.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Kenny Powers said:


> Autosmart Finish diluted 1:1 is one of the products that will dress the dash of your rig with a matt finish.
> Spray it on a MF cloth,wipe onto the dash, buff off with clean MF cloth. Job done!


A lot of the cars sold today have dashes made from an anti reflective plastic, which is not designed to be dressed with a high sheen product. As Kenny says Finish 1:1 or alternatively Pazazz are perfect for this type of surface.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

I use poorboys natural look dressing diluted 1:1 with water.

Does anyone make a dressing that isn't slippery? No matter how hard i try, it always finds its way from the dash to the steering wheel after a week or so, meaning the wheel is slippery and im endlessly cleaning it with APC !  So much so, i have APC and a MF in the door panel just for this reason.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I use Gtechniq C6. Lovely matt finish. I never use a product thats too glossy or shiny on the dashboard top even if I use one for the rest of the cabin, purely for that reason. 
But C6 gives a lovely look so hardly ever go for a shiny product.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The top of my binnacle can cast reflections in to the windscreen, so all I do I give it a wipe over with some furniture polish. Anti static, cleans but not shiney.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

You could try OrchardAutocare Interior Wizard leaves the dash looking totally natural


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

we use blue star a-z very good dressing


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Einzett ****pit Premium is what I use and it gives a nice matt finish, and is great for things like nav/display screens too so you can use it on all interior trim surfaces. :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't dress my dash just thoroughly clean with APC and use a clean mf to buff


----------

